# Proud owner...



## sirsaechao (Apr 1, 2011)

New to the site and new to handguns. I just took the test in CA for the HSC and paid cash for my new Glock 19..I cannot wait until I get it on 4/11. Very new to handgun so what do you suggest:

1. A lockbox
2. Hearing protection
3. Eyewear (I wear glasses)
4. Ammunition
5. Cleaning kit


----------



## ronmail65 (Jan 18, 2011)

sirsaechao said:


> New to the site and new to handguns. I just took the test in CA for the HSC and paid cash for my new Glock 19..I cannot wait until I get it on 4/11. Very new to handgun so what do you suggest:
> 
> 1. A lockbox
> 2. Hearing protection
> ...


Congratulations! The Glock 19 was my first handgun purchase, as of last November. So I'm still pretty new at this. Mine is a Gen4. Some posts on this site cite problems with the Gen4, so if you're getting a Gen4 I recommend researching this a little if you haven't already -- if for no other reason, just to be informed. I've put about 1000 rounds through my Glock without a single issue. Hope you have good luck with yours as well.

I'm not familiar with CA gun law or what the HSC is. I took an NRA full-day handgun safety course, which I highly recommend. I also got a Concealed Carry Permit for my state (if your thinking about this - then add a holster to your list). In addition, I had a 1 hour 1-on-1 instruction with one of the instructors at my local indoor range -- not necessary, but it was very helpful. Lastly, I recently purchased a book on tactical shooting fundamentals... can't recall the author or title -- but the book is a great teacher and reference as well. Also, FWIW -- I made a point to handle my new gun at least once per day when I got it, just to create and reinforce safety habits of immediately checking the magazine, checking / clearing the chamber, etc... you absolutely cannot get complacent with, or take for granted, a strict and solid safety regimine. Start building good safety habits right away!

You will definitely need hearing and eye protection. Because these are personal items and they're not terribly expensive, I like having my own. There are also many options in terms of decible reduction and glass wear, so you may have particular preferences or needs. On the other hand, if your local range provides these items, you're comfortable with them, and they're free -- then maybe you don't need to buy any of them.

Cleaning kit. I've found there are almost as many cleaning kits and methods as there are gun owners. And the Glock manual is not very specific. I called Glock directly and they told me to use Breakfree CLP, a bronze barrel brush, patches, and a bronz toothbrush scrubber (you'll need a rod for the barrel brush and patches). That's all I use. There are lots of Youtube videos demonstrating field stripping and cleaning.

As far as lockbox. First decide why you want a lockbox / safe... lock guns away from kids, keep from being stolen, how accessible do you want the gun to be, etc.... Then start looking around. There are lots of options and costs. If kids are a factor -- then I would get one BEFORE you bring the gun into the house.

Ammunition. Do some research here and elsewhere on practice ammo and defensive ammo. Early on I was sold on MagSafe for defensive ammo, now I'm thinking of switching to hollow points. As far as practice ammo, I haven't been particular -- my local range basically dictates practice ammo since I have to purchase it there anyway. Besides that, I get Federal stuff at WalMart for $10 a box. My Glock has never had a problem with any type of ammo I've used thus far.


----------



## sirsaechao (Apr 1, 2011)

I got some Walmart Federal ammo. I was more talking about for home defense. Lockbox for security...and thanks for the tip on the cleaning kit. Gen 4 is not legal in CA. HSC is Handgun Safety Certificate.


----------



## zebramochaman (May 6, 2010)

Congratulations on your new Glock. You have made a wise purchase IMO. My first handgun was a Glock G-32. I spent many quality hours shooting at the range with this gun where I became proficient. I admit that I am biased when it comes to the Glock. Would I feel the same if my first sidearm was a Springfield, Beretta or a 1911. Probably, but I can say that after sending more than 7000 rounds through my G-32, I have never had a malfunction. I also own a G-21, version 2.5 that I purchased used online that has obviously been well used. It has performed flawlessly.
Best of luck and enjoy the sport!


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

Steel night sights. The stock ones are junk. Also, getting some professional instruction is always a good way to start building a foundation of skills. Congrats on purchasing the best single handgun to own.:smt023 BTW, why is the Gen 4 illegal in the 'Great State' of California?


----------

